# Problems with my new Veritas Low Angle Jack Plane



## Goodsh (Feb 21, 2013)

I just picked up the LA Jack yesterday and am not getting very good results. All of the reviews have been great so I'm sure it's something I'm doing (or not doing). Right now I'm getting better results from an old Stanley #4 that has a slightly out of flat sole and crooked mouth opening!

To start with in order to install the lever cap on the blade I had to loosen the lever cap knob completely and also loosen the screw that holds the lever cap down to probably the last thread. It had a lot of wiggle in it. Is this normal? The screw seems too short because it has to be almost all the way out in order to install the cap. After installing the cap I tightened the screw a little bit and then used the lever cap knob to tighten the cap against the blade.

In use with the 38 degree blade (cutting angle of 50) I'm getting tear out and very inconsistent cuts - even on an already flat board. Working on a 6" Maple (not curly or bird's eye, just regular hard maple) I'll take a few strokes lengthwise down the board slowly working across it and get no shavings at all for a few strokes and then suddenly it will bite so hard I can't push through the stroke. I'm having a really hard time getting consistent thin shavings. It's too much or too little or both with one setting. Are the settings just really finicky and I just need more practice to get it?

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Just guessing here…you've probably checked the obvious things like the blade being bevel side, or crooked to the mouth or other basic set up stuff. I am surprised by the difficulty you are having with the screws. This doesn't sound like a normal issue with LV planes. It sound like you've got it assembled in some weird way. I'm in a waiting room right now otherwise I'd go look at how mine is set up. Grabbing sounds like the blade is too far out. Remember witk the long sole you will not be following the same bumps and hollow that the shorter 4 1/2 will. It may just be that the board isn't as flat as the longer plane will make it. Once you've got the high spots down you will get a longer consistent curl. Remember flat is what you're going for not the curls. HTH


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I also have one and had to go look. The screw that the cap fits over is almost bottomed out on mine. I bottomed it out and backed it up almost 2 full turns to get the cap on. That leaves almost 1/4" or so of the screw in the base.I'm wondering if you have a defective one that got past their typically excellent quality control. If that's the case, I'm sure LV will make it right. BYTW, I have no problem getting whisper thin shavings with mine, but I have a 25º bevel and I don't know that compares to yours..


----------



## Willeh (Dec 30, 2011)

How did you sharpen it? I had a LOT of trouble with my Veritas BU Smoother taking big bites as you describe until I went to Lie Nielsen tool event and was talking to one of the demonstrators about it. He said that LN does not recommend sharpening ANY camber into the blade as it will cause bite. LN does not recommend putting any camber on a BU blade. I reground my blade, and have had much better results. I use my BU jack the same, with no camber and it works great!


----------



## Goodsh (Feb 21, 2013)

Fred - just measured and I'm actually about 1/4 of the screw in as well so thanks for the info - I'm surprised at how loose the screw is though. I have the 25 degree bevel for edge grain. Haven't bothered trying it on the face thinking the higher angle would be better. Willeh - no camber. Just using the presharpened and flattened blade from LV (which worked great on my block plane). Out in the shop trying again and am very slowly advancing blade but it seems I either get no shavings at all or it bites competely. I can't find the middle ground! Are the settings that sensitive? I'm getting great results edge planing but not on the face.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Forgot that part of your question, I don't find the adjustment to be that sensitive. I can dial it to pretty much any thickness shaving I need.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

You should be able to get whisper thin shavings right out of the box.

Did you adjust the set screws on the sides?
Did you adjust the mouth?
The lever cap only needs to be snug, don,t over tighten.

Here are the instuctions for setting up the LA Jack: http://www.leevalley.com/US/shopping/Instructions.aspx?p=67276


----------



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

Goodsh - what is the length of the screw that holds the lever cap? We can compare to our screw length.

If the mouth is closed then the play in the blade with the poor screw will cause issues.


----------



## Goodsh (Feb 21, 2013)

It's 1 inch and when screwed out enough for the cap to fit on there's about 1/4 inch still in the base. Lots of wiggle in it. If yours is the same do you tighten the screw at all or leave it loose and only use the knob or tightening?


----------



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

My screw is about 1 inch. There is some wiggle after I screw in 1/4 of the thread. The wiggle GOES away with the lever cap tighten. I would say about 3/4 way of the lever cap screw.

I suggest you need to adjust the screw through creeping. Screw it all the way into the base then start move it up WHILE adjusting the lever cap. There is a sweat spot for this. The end result would be the lever cap is firm in place. No play at all with the blade install…..

Here is the manual from Lee Valley
http://www.leevalley.com/US/shopping/Instructions.aspx?p=67276
*Please please please don't jam the screw threads. It will damage the LA Jack plane.*

As for the tear out close the mouth all the way then open little at a time until no shavings get jams in it.


----------



## Goodsh (Feb 21, 2013)

Problem solved. I reground and honed the blade and it works like a charm now. Kind of obvious in retrospect I suppose but my Veritas block plane blade came perfectly honed and worked great out of the box and that's how all of their blades are advertised. I'm a little disappointed that I had to re-sharpen to get it working but that's a minor nuisance. This sucker is now working as a Veritas should and I'm getting beautiful shavings with it. Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

Good! I have bought LV and LN and I can safely say it is NOT that sharp out the box. It can slice paper easily but that is about it. Sharpness is a subjective thing…..... There is no end to sharpness.


----------



## derekcohen (Jul 15, 2007)

Kindly note:

1. NO plane manufacturer sends a plane out expecting the blade to be working sharp out of the box! You ARE expected it sharpen it before use.

2. I think that someone misunderstood the advice given by LN - every plane used for finishing a surface MUST account for track lines. It is a fact of life. To do this one either cambers a blade or one removes the corners. In my book cambering is the way to go. This advice stands for BOTH bevel up and bevel down planes.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## Goodsh (Feb 21, 2013)

Derek, FYI - the Veritas blades come in a case with a small instruction sheet that specifically says they are sharpened and ready for use (I just double checked in case I imagined it!). Coming from a company like Veritas a statement like that should be reliable. In my case it wasn't. With my block plane the blade was definitely sharp and worked great out of the box. I haven't bought from any other manufacturers so don't know what their blades are like or what they say about them. At any rate a minor nuisance for an awesome tool.


----------



## derekcohen (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Goodsh

But sharpened and ready for WHAT use? There is no way that ANY manufacturer does anything more than sharpen for basic use, at most this means on a soft wood such as Pine. This is around 2000 grit on a waterstone. If you want to be sharp for planing serious wood, then you require at least 6000, and 8000+ is better. Then we need to consider how the plane is set up - the cutting angle is especially important on harder woods, and even more so those with interlocked grain. Moderate level sharpening plus incorrect cutting angle (or use of a chip breaker on low bed BD planes with these fitted) is a recipe for poor performance. Do not blame the manufacturer. You are expected to hone all new blades.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

1+ my Veritas block plane came absolutely ready to use. I expected to hone it, but it came razor sharp. 
I disagree that any plane blade needs to be sharpened to 8000 grit. That is way overkill for what I do.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Got a Wood River #4 V3 back in May. Iron was ready to go on any wood i wanted to try, out of the box. Only Issues were the wrong chipbreaker a V2 one. Got that straightened out, replacement was even sharper!









Right out of the box. Wiped down the oily stuff, set for a fine shaving in Sycamore…..


----------



## mr_rick (Nov 3, 2013)

You don't see Paul Sellers sharpening his blades to be 8000 grit and his blades are sharp. As a guide, follow the proper sharpening stages of Sharpening/grinding, honing, and polishing and you can't go wrong. It's also important to use the proper bevel angle for the type of wood you are planing.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I put a very mild camber on my LAJ due to plane tracks.


----------



## derekcohen (Jul 15, 2007)

To those who expect a plane to be sharp to use out of the box:

Do you send it back, throw it away, sell it … when the blade dulls? 

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Derek - funny.

I had a BIL that traded in his cars when the tires tread got worn.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

> To those who expect a plane to be sharp to use out of the box:
> 
> Do you send it back, throw it away, sell it … when the blade dulls?
> 
> ...


When I started down this path of woodworking no tool was going to ever be as sharp as when I bought it, now I know different.


----------

